# Verzeichnisse durchsuchen mit Visual C++



## Watje (17. August 2004)

Hallo
Ich hab ein Großes Problem. (Hoffe für euch wird es nur ein kleines sein)
Und zwar muß ich für  mein Studium folgendes Programm schreiben:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Übung 7

Aufgabe 18 (Testat):
Schreiben Sie ein Programm, das die Einträge eines Verzeichnisses (Directories) in einem Windows- (oder UNIX-)Dateisystem durchsucht.

Berücksichtigen Sie dabei folgende Randbedingungen:

·	Der Name des Verzeichnisses ist einzugeben.

·	Die Namen aller Verzeichniseinträge (Dateien und Unterverzeichnisse) sind in die Datei directory.txt auszugeben.
Falls diese Datei bereits existiert, ist nachzufragen, ob sie überschrieben werden darf.

·	Die Verzeichnisstruktur ist vollständig bis zur untersten Schachtelungsebene (also einschließlich aller evtl. vorhandenen Unterverzeichnisse) abzuarbeiten.
(Hinweis: Denken Sie an rekursive Funktionsaufrufe.)

·	Die Ausgabe hat strukturiert zu erfolgen.
(Einrückung der Namen entsprechend der Schachtelungstiefe)

·	Falls das angegebene Verzeichnis nicht existiert, ist eine entsprechende Meldung auf die Konsole auszugeben.

·	Die Gesamtzahl der gelesenen Dateien (also Gesamtzahl der Einträge minus Anzahl der Verzeichnisse) ist auf die Konsole auszugeben.

·	Die Verzeichniseinträge
-	.	(Referenz auf das Verzeichnis selbst)
-	..	(Referenz auf die nächst höhere Verzeichnisebene)
sind nicht auszugeben.

·	Das Programm muss ohne Beschränkung hinsichtlich der Schachtelungstiefe der Verzeichnisstruktur und der Anzahl der Dateien arbeiten.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Das ganze muß in in "c" mit Visual c++ programmieren. Mein Problem ist das ich noch nicht viel Programmiert habe und  wir Lesen von Verzeichnissen noch nicht durchgenommen haben. Im Scrip meines Prof steht etwas von "Findfirst" und "Findnext "was auch alles sehr logisch klang.  Doch in der Praxis funktionierte das bei mir nicht. Mitlerweile hab ich gelesen das 
es die hierfür benötigte Headerdatei "dir.h" bei Visual C++ gar nicht gibt (also kein wunder das bei mir nichts funktionierte). 

Meine Frage: muß ich eine ander Headerdatei einbinden, mit anderen Befehlen arbeiten oder gibt es vielleicht einen ganz anderen Weg  bei Visual c++ Verzeichnisse zu durchsuchen.

Bin über jede Hilfe dankbar. Auch über weiter Tips zur Erstellung das Programms.

An Visual C++ komm ich leider nicht drum rum weil wir es halt in den Vorlesungen verwenden und auch mein Programm darauf laufen muß. Mein Prof meinte schon das es als Anfänger nicht so Ideal sei, aber sein Vorgänger hat damit angefangen und deshalb machen wir mit dem Programm auch weiter

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus an alle die sich die Zeit  nehmen mir zu helfen.


----------



## Kachelator (17. August 2004)

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich deinen Post aus Zeitgründen nur überflogen habe, aber sieh doch mal hier nach: Klick


----------

